# Fall blast log..follow along



## HtownN00b (Oct 1, 2012)

Okay guys I am starting my fall blast about 9 weeks after my last blast.
I have been cruising on 200mg test-e a week until 1 week ago when I upped the test-e to 350 and added 100mg prop ED

First and foremost I would like to give a big shout out to my boy digitalash for helping me out with this cycle. Thanks my dude! I also would like to thank all the vets & NOOBS on IM..I appreciate all the vet input and everyone who posts up their results experiences. You guys help keep me at my max pretentiousness! haha

Before I start I'll give you a little bit of info that I know all you mother fucks want to see 
I am a young dude in my early *20's *
*Height*- 5' 11"
*Weight*- 180lbs
*BF*   - %7 (checked 2 weeks after I started my cruise..possible that it has changed a tiny bit)
*years training*- 5 years hard weight training. I play hockey and have a lot of conditioning for that. I spend as much time off the ice in the gym as I can. Body building has always been something of a hobby but now it has found its way into my lifestyle 
On and off season my weight usually pinballs 15-20lbs..so all natty I have seen those 20lb gains in months but I guess that is where I am a lucky dude.

My last cycle was
1-4 dbol 50mg ED
1-6 prop100mg EOD
1-8 Test-e 600mg EW
8-12 Test-e 750mg EW
1-10 Deca- 450mg EW
hcg 250iu's 2x week up until week 10 then blasted 500iu 2x week until cruise
adex, caber as needed

I really saw some great mass results..I started out around 160 and ended dry at 182-184
vascularity has diminished a bit on cruise but I am still making gains. I have kept my diet the same. 5k+ callories from food only. Each shake I drink is roughly 1000 so to me what counts is protein/calorie intake from meals.

This is my blast.
1-9 prop 100mg ED
1-8 Tren ace 50mg ED
1-10 TestE 350mg EW
250ius hcg twice/wk
adex, aromasin, caber all on hand
Honestly I thought about just running prop and the tren ace and I was going to run tren higher but I like the synergy of long ester test and short ester tren. With having been cruising on test-e its easy to just bump it up a little with the addition of prop. I may up the tren to 75mg ED 
I did start the prop 1 week prior to adding the tren only to check the gear as I am using a new source. I could not be happier with the quality of the gear..smooth, minor pip which is fine with me because I like a little pain.

Anyway that is my layout and the foreword on this log. I will update later today or tomorrow with training regiment and a detailed diet layout. I also will be updating pics to this thread because how else are you guys going to monitor my progress??
Input, critique, cock jokes are all welcome. Slash and burn if you must...That is what negging is for 

alright boys & girls 
until next time


----------



## mniajy (Oct 5, 2012)

sounds like a solid cycle but then again i've never pinned...yet
haha
good luck with your cycle
i might need some advice in the future!


----------



## HtownN00b (Oct 6, 2012)

mniajy said:


> sounds like a solid cycle but then again i've never pinned...yet
> haha
> good luck with your cycle
> i might need some advice in the future!


Word..I am at day 5 since I added the tren and bumped up the test. I have a ton of pictures of myself, food, gearz I need to upload to this log. I will also be copying it to FG. If you can PM then by all means give me a shout I would be more than happy to help you out. IM is full of vets who know the ins and outs of AAS..there is a lot to it but being part of the forum before you have actually pinned is a good sign. Do as much research as you can and if you can't PM yet just hit me up on this thread and I'll do my best. Remember your training needs to be dialed in, diet needs to be on point and you must get proper rest in order to grow! Read the stickies and some of the cycle logs. Are you planning on running a cycle soon? if so what are your stats(age, height, weight, years training) also what compounds are you interested in? if I may suggest I would look into a test-e cycle 500mg-600mg/wk possibly a short ester test like prop at 100mg/EOD to wait for the long ester to build up..however sometimes pinning every other day can be a pain for a first run..or you can use an oral to kickstart things. My first cycle was 1-10 sustanon 500mg/wk and week 1-4 dbol 40mg/ED and even though I will never use sust again I had a blast and put on a good 17lbs after shedding some water weight! Also look into adex to control E2 which also reduces bloating, hcg to keep your boys alive and a good pct of clomide/nolva


----------



## 00lude (Oct 8, 2012)

Daam I wish I had ur cycle .....


----------



## mniajy (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks for that reply
its much appreciated

I actually have a thread that I started listing a potential cycle that I might want to try in the future.
feel free to check it out
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/aas-journals-logs/171354-potential-cycle-real-gear.html

I've gotten some replies already with some advice
hopefully i'll have everything figured out before next year. LOL


----------

